# Just bought a 65 Bug. How can I find out the original color and trim.



## 65beetlemania (Apr 30, 2009)

I found a VIN number but none of the decoders recognize it and all the words are in German. I don't speak German.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a 65 Bug. How can I find out the original color and trim. (65beetlemania)*

not certain,but a lot of common repair manuals usually have a vin decoder in their index somewhere.that would be an easy first try~go to a good bookstore and look in the car section,or try your local library.


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

thesamba.com


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

if you want all the info go to a place called achstung auto museum on the internet its in germany ask for a birth certificate if gives you all the info including the dealer that sold your car if you need parts keep my name i have boxes and boxes of parts availble and i have stripped 3 1965s this year so far !!!


----------

